
Turn article web pages into structured data - imduffy15
https://www.scrapinghub.com/data-api-news
======
imduffy15
checkout [https://info.scrapinghub.com/en/in-depth-analysis-and-
evalua...](https://info.scrapinghub.com/en/in-depth-analysis-and-evaluation-
on-the-quality-of-article-body-extraction) to see how it compares with
Diffbot, newspaper3k, readability-lxml, dragnet, boilerpipe and html-text.

